
A trip down NBA Jam graphics pipeline - jparise
http://fabiensanglard.net/nbajamte/index.html
======
bluedino
The main programmer behind NBA Jam was Mark Turmell. He's basically from my
hometown and I remember reading about him in the local paper, he took computer
classes at the local community college and was selling Apple II games when he
was 16 or so.

He also worked on other coin-op hits like NFL Blitz, Smash TV, and WWF
Wrestlemania.

------
lostgame
I am always interested in articles that detail the process of developing video
games during the late 80s and early-to-mid nineties.

I especially love anything documenting the sometimes strange transition to 3D
- (the Sega Saturn actually used ‘quads’ - or scaled sprites, as polygons
instead of triangles...) - there is something really fascinating about it to
me.

~~~
yvdriess
A Cambrian explosion with a ton of funky software / hardware approaches. 3D
accelerators around the Riva TNT and NV Geforce killed off most of the other
approaches.

------
baldeagle
Note: this is an article about the hardware used to render an arcade game
called NBA Jam. It has nothing to do with JAM stack graphics.

